# Do you do your own grooming??



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm wondering if I should do the grooming or not. I have a groomer picked out, but was wondering if I should do it may self. Or just do half and half.

How long does it take the people that do it them selves to groom their Cockapoos?


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi, I groom Izzy every two weeks. I bath, blow dry, clip her body and scissor cut her head and legs. I tend to do this is two sessions as she gets fed up. I usually do the face on a second day when she is tired and co-operative! I guess the first session takes an hour and a half. She is very wriggly and doesn't like the scissors. She hated the blow dry at first but is more tolerant now and loves the clippers - I think it is the vibration and hum, quite soothing. I do this because she has very curly hair and it gets matted easily as soon as it is about an inch long. Through this regime I can keep her fur at a constant length so she doesn't go through the shaved off phase every six weeks. The equipment costs quite a bit to begin with but you recoup the money very quickly. I trimmed her nails from about two months old, so that has never been a problem and she will still go to the groomer occasionally to get her glands emptied - I don't fancy doing that but lots of people do. Good luck.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks. What was the cost to get everything that you needed if you don't mind. Also how old was she when you started doing the grooming?


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I am in the UK so I imagine your costings will be differen as electrical equipment is usually cheaper in the US. I spent approx £200 on equipment and then bought a small grooming table but to begin with I used the crafting table. I watched endless UTube clips to learn how to groom and how to clip her. As a small puppy her hair grew so thick and so quickly that I scissor cut her at 4 months old and then again at six months old. I took her to a professional groomer after that until the cost was escalating as she needed grooming so often. It cost me £40 a groom. I started doing the full grom myself when she was about 18 months old. Some forum members attended a one day grooming course at a college, a brilliant idea, but there was nothing close to me. Someone posted the equipment recommended by the college and I bought that - clippers and 3 pairs of scissors.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Adjustable-Portable-Dog-Grooming-Table-Arm-Noose-36-/200504750623

I bought a table similar to this (a bit smaller and half the price)


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

This is the list of equipment someone recommended that I actually bought. Also if you look under the grooming menu on the left there are some stickies that might be useful.

I have bought the Roselind scissor starter set from Groomers online:

http://www.groomers-online.com/produ...or-starter-kit

And the clippers that Dinah recommends:

http://www.groomers-online.com/produ...-speed-clipper

And the combs too:

http://www.groomers-online.com/produ...ombs--set-of-8


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks for the tips. Will give me some ideals before bringing the pup home.


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi Cara

Following this thread with great interest!

Please could you actually specify what sort of clippers you bought as the link is out of date? Also which combs?

Many thanks,

Toffin
xx


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Sorry, can't figure out how to do two links on one post, so here are the combs:
http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/1781/wahl-metal-snap-on-comb-set

Clippers to follow!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Andis-agc-2-speed-clipper 
They are on the groomers web site but the link won't work. 

Hope this helps


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/1514/roseline-scissor-starter-kit

The scissors


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Many thanks, Cara!

Toffin


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Would this work for a "table"?


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

This is probably bigger picture. It's our bathroom.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

You can groom anywhere you have the space. You will end up with a lot of fur clipped off to clear up. I used to use a kitchen type table but got back ache bending over at a strange angle. It is also easier if you can move around the table, but not essentia, you can turn the dog aroundl. You can get battery powered rechargable clippers which might be better to use in the bathroom, i have never used any, so couldn't recommend any.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

caradunne said:


> You can groom anywhere you have the space. You will end up with a lot of fur clipped off to clear up. I used to use a kitchen type table but got back ache bending over at a strange angle. It is also easier if you can move around the table, but not essentia, you can turn the dog aroundl. You can get battery powered rechargable clippers which might be better to use in the bathroom, i have never used any, so couldn't recommend any.


Thanks. Should be enough room to clip a 20 pound dog. There will be some expense in getting some supplies, but probably cheaper in the long run then paying someone to do it. Of course that depends on how well I clip the dog.


----------

